# Sephora's new theme for Valentine's Day



## macslut (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, judging from the nipple clamps displayed on the "pretty naughty" page, it seems to be S&M.  I really don't know how that has anything to do with makeup.  I have worked with victims of violence and have been a victim of violence myself and I have a huge problem with this theme.  (And if you don't have a problem with this or like it, that is fine.  To each thier own.)

I just had to get that out. Thanks for listening.  /off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 /


UPDATE:  First off, forgive me bringing this thread back to life.  But the nipple clamps have been brought down.  They have been replaced by a very corny pair of pink fuzzy handcuffs.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the theme is acceptable... S&M should be between two consenting adults... domestic abuse... totally different story.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't think it's endorsing violence, it's a playful take on a somewhat popular and taboo, yet acceptable, sexual fantasy or preference.  And it's right on when it comes to me - makeup cracks the whip on me and I buy buy buy!! haha!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow- that is.... yikes. 
I'm by no means a prude but I don't think that is necessary for a makeup site. That is actually sort of.... well lets put it this way-I just lot a lot of respect for them.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow as much as I love the theme, it is very controversial!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 23, 2007)

i personally don't think it's unacceptable or lewd in any way.. as quoted from the sephora website "Nars has always pushed the limit with their wildly popular Orgasm Blush and Lip Gloss"... "They're pouring on the seduction with x-rated names (Sex On The Beach, anyone?) and tempting shades." i don't think a picture of nipple clamps on the website is any reason to lose respect for sephora. Let alone NARS' personal decision to keep up with their "playful/naughty" product names. nothing too shocking here IMO.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

Well again, its everyones personal opinion and just because someone doesn't see any reason in their Point of view to lose respect for a company that does this is fine- but I will still say that yes, I have lost a lot of respect for it- not just because of some nipple clamps- but because it is the principal of the thing for me. 
For me- I have a problem with a makeup store putting up pictures of nipple clamps, etc where I know teenage girls go into. Sure girls know all about sex by now but what's it telling them? To me it's telling them- put makeup on, get sex. 
At the very least with nars- you do not have pictures of a person with sexul innuendos- you have makeup but only the boxes etc are there and it's not nearly as conspicuous. 
I don't know I've just lost a lot of respect for Sephora and it's not just with this it's also with the fact that I don't think the makeup artists are that talented as well or the ones coming up for marketing campaigns are that talented. Not just with this but the ringling brothers crap and the one before that. 
I'm not sorry that I have no respect for Sephora anymore. If it's not that big of a deal to you that's fine but remember that your perspective is and what mine is happens to be very different.


----------



## lara (Jan 23, 2007)

Raising an eyebrow at the display of sex-related acoutrements in a make-up store is fine, but I completely agree everyone who correctly pointed out that consensual BDSM ≠ violence against women. Don't take a knee-jerk response against something because while it's not 100% vanilla, it _is _100% normal.


----------



## macslut (Jan 23, 2007)

As I understand it, BDSM is about violence.  It is about domination of another person.  Sorry but I can't find that acceptable.  There is a very thin line between consentual spankings,being led around by a dog chain, etc and abuse.  I don't understand how anyone can inflict it or take it.  Nipple clamps are meant to inflict pain.  The woman on the front page of the Sephora site is pulling at her collar.  I find the message that that is sending to be abbhorent.  It sends the message (just as someone on here said) that women should put on makeup and get sex.  We should please men.  After all, it is probably mostly a man's fantasy that women be put in a subordinate position.  So we come to the message we are sending to young women....

Women are made for subordinate positions. 

Oh, and my positions are hardly knee jerk.  I see way too many women who are abused and to be quite frank, some of it was in the name of BDSM.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Macslut: Although i agree with you on the BDSM matter... BDSM is about violents to a certain degree...  for the most part ppl that are involved in BDSM choose live that type of sexual life style... not that i am an expert on BDSM but from what i do know about it.. it is about inflicting pain... (pain/ pleasure ) i can see why u would  say u can't find that acceptable... in most cases a lot of ppl see this as TABOO.. its not ur everyday run of the mill sexual realationship where u and ur partner would act out in these types of acts... You also have to remeber even that some ppl get a rise or a certain sexual high with bieng spankings,being led around by a dog chain, etc etc.... but to call it abuse is another thing." unless its is not consensual BDSM then thats a different story"  And for the Nipple clamp seems very painful when u think about it.. but i have been told that to some it relases pleasure sensors.. so instead of it being painful.. u feel pleasure ( no i dont want nipple clamps)   BDSM is not just a mans fantsy.. and in most cases its the ladies that are the dominant ones. some ppl act out on it and some dont.  Im not trying to say VIOLENTS is OK... b/c i dont think it is... but my thing is who am i to judge anyone and how they choose to have sex... and going back on the topic i didnt see the nipple clamps u were talking about  but i did see a model with a blk leather choker on..  And when i look at that i dont think "Women are made for subordinate positions"  I see that picture and think " OK this collection is going to be egdy"  and thats all.. unfortunantly the times  that we are in now Sex sells.. its sad to day but its true...


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 23, 2007)

I personally don't find the Sephora Valetines's campaign offensive. S&M is just about two consentual adults exploring/pushing their limits. Of course it's terrible if someone is not consenting to it, but that is terrible no matter the (I don't really know how to word this) type of sex. S&M or all-American plain sex someone can still be taken advantage of; nipple clamps and collars don't allude to rape. Maybe Sephora was shooting towards a seductive, dominatrix, make-him-putty-in-your-hands campaign. 

Also, not trying to take a shot at you or anything, just merely pointing something out... Your name is *MACslut*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Women are made for subordinate positions._


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2007)

It really comes down to trust and isn't violent when everyone is consenting.  Guys wear the harnesses  and nipple clamps too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 23, 2007)

I wonder how many people look at that page and don't know what they are looking at? Can't you just hear it now:

"Ooooo, look at that.  I wonder what it does?  Maybe it will take away my wrinkles.  I need one!"


----------



## lemurian (Jan 23, 2007)

Bondage and discipline is overwhelmingly consensual and pleasurable act among adults.  Those who feel otherwise probably live in states that still enforce sodomy laws.  I doubt that real sexual predators go to the trouble of outfitting their victims with leather chaps and chains   No offense intended, I just think a little respect towards those with essentially harmless, albeit devient, sexual interests isn't too much to ask on a web board devoted to MAC -- a company that isn't exactly the most wholesome


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I wonder how many people look at that page and don't know what they are looking at? Can't you just hear it now:

"Ooooo, look at that.  I wonder what it does?  Maybe it will take away my wrinkles.  I need one!"_

 
hah u pointed out something very true.. its not everyday life we look at things and are like >Hrmmmmm that is .......


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_Bondage and discipline is overwhelmingly consensual and pleasurable act among adults. Those who feel otherwise probably live in states that still enforce sodomy laws. I doubt that real sexual predators go to the trouble of outfitting their victims with leather chaps and chains  No offense intended, I just think a little respect towards those with essentially harmless, albeit devient, sexual interests isn't too much to ask on a web board devoted to MAC -- a company that isn't exactly the most wholesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then the question is raised about MAC- during the past years when did they have a BDSM inspired makeup look?

And to make my position more clear- I am not saying that BDSM denotes violence (that's mac slut - not me), I just say this is in very very poor taste on Sephoras part and Sephora is not trying to make an artistic statement or anything. They are just doing something for the shock value hoping to get more money. I refuse to respect that. 

And just so you know, lemurian, my opinion is NOT based on where I live-my opinion is based on my beliefs, my values and my view of what I consider art.. 

I do find it fairly offensive that you tried to make a joke about how some people feel otherwise from what a LOT of people on here feel it's because we come from states that are: I quote " probably living in states that still enforce sodomy laws". 

So tell me- lemurian, since from your quote of probability that I live in a state that still enforces sodomy laws- why can I not think for myself, and come to my own conclusion of what I can and cannot have respect for? Or are you telling me (and I'm going strictly on the quote here) that I don't have my opinions because I follow what the local government thinks so I must have my local governments opinions?  Or are you telling me that you don't like the fact that I have a different opinion then most of the girls on here so therefore you want to make a joke about where I come from and my background?

I'm genuinely curious on this one. I've already made it very evident that I respect others opinion on this- if they haven't lost respect for Sephora that's fine. I'm not going to try to change their mind- SO tell me- why do you think that its OK to make semi offensive jokes about others who don't agree with you? 

Granted MAC Slut and I have very different reasons for not liking it- but our common ground is-we don't. I'm not trying to change her mind shes not trying to change mine. Is it because we are taking a stand and saying- I don't like it-I've lost a lot of respect for this company that you feel it necessary to take cheap shots? 

Seriously-I would like to know, lemurian. I really would.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Well, judging from the nipple clamps displayed on the "pretty naughty" page, it seems to be S&M.  I really don't know how that has anything to do with makeup.  I have worked with victims of violence and have been a victim of violence myself and I have a huge problem with this theme.  (And if you don't have a problem with this or like it, that is fine.  To each thier own.)

I just had to get that out. Thanks for listening.  /off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /_

 
BDSM is between two consenting adults in the privacy (or not) of their bedroom. It's something they're both into and willing to partake in.


I find it ironic you're pointing this out when the word "slut" is in your username. I'm not attacking you, please don't think I am, I'm merely pointing that out.

I've been a victim of violence; sexual assault and rape are both parts of my past. That doesn't mean that between myself and my husband I don't enjoy some good rough sex, to include bondage and toys. There's a difference, and any one who's beena victim knows that.


Imo, of course.

incidentally, there are just as many male subs as there are female  subs, and for every sub, there's a dom. That's part of the fetish.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

  I just say this is in very very poor taste on Sephoras part and Sephora is not trying to make an artistic statement or anything. They are just doing something for the shock value hoping to get more money. I refuse to respect that.  
 

I agree with you to an extent.... while some ppl might see this add being in poor taste there are others that will see the artistic side of it as well.  

in the same token i am nobody to tell anyone how they should feel about a company b.c of their slogan/adds/comerical ect.  everyone is entitled to how they feel about these things and their opinions.  I can repsect that..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what im trying to figure out is when has (Shock Value hoping to get sales become so bad) it happends all the time with many different companies.  

it's just an add..  take it as for what its worth.. "a sales add" or ppl can make more out of it.. if it offends you.

i guess i dont see the big deal in this b/c from what ive seen theres nothing to get offended by or get shocked by..

or giving a product a sensual/ or a freaky name.. im not going to be like "ewwww thats in bad taste" but that is just me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Youeabitch hehe you know i LOVE you gurl


----------



## lemurian (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_So tell me- lemurian, since from your quote of probability that I live in a state that still enforces sodomy laws- why can I not think for myself, and come to my own conclusion of what I can and cannot have respect for? Or are you telling me (and I'm going strictly on the quote here) that I don't have my opinions because I follow what the local government thinks so I must have my local governments opinions?  Or are you telling me that you don't like the fact that I have a different opinion then most of the girls on here so therefore you want to make a joke about where I come from and my background?

I'm genuinely curious on this one. I've already made it very evident that I respect others opinion on this- if they haven't lost respect for Sephora that's fine. I'm not going to try to change their mind- SO tell me- why do you think that its OK to make semi offensive jokes about others who don't agree with you? 

Granted MAC Slut and I have very different reasons for not liking it- but our common ground is-we don't. I'm not trying to change her mind shes not trying to change mine. Is it because we are taking a stand and saying- I don't like it-I've lost a lot of respect for this company that you feel it necessary to take cheap shots? 

Seriously-I would like to know, lemurian. I really would._

 
I already stated in the same post that I don't mean to offend.  I think you're reading an awful lot into one sentence!  The fact is that I am offended by your "opinion" that people who practice B&D are somehow in the wrong.  I happen to think that's a very narrow-minded point of view.  And an unnecessary one as it's a pretty safe guess that anyone practicing it or even the practice in general has absolutely no effect on you or your life.  You may as well be saying that homosexuality is wrong.  Or gardening.  Anything.  

You may be right, however, that I might have implied in my statement that EVERYONE living in.. okay, I'll say it, SOUTHERN STATES, feels similarly about deviant sexual practices.  That's an unnecessary generalization, and I apologize if I offended any free-thinking, fetish-having Southerners


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

I know hyper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but to answer your question-it is absolutely nothing new-but the rant I have the most is - ok granted- I have no problem with NARS names like orgasm, pussy galore, deep throat or even MAC Names like womanly, underage etc. Why? because it is descrete (OK Hold on before you start going crazy here)- The blushes products come in a black box and on the side you have to sqint to see the words. Also many of the NARS products are named after Bond Girls.

So that's part of why I have no reason with that. Now- to bring that in to the point of why I have a problem with the pictures on the site-the best comparison I can make it towards is with MAC Lure. 

I had no problem with MAC Lure, Bait and Hooked. Why? Because it had a point to it. The girl was a mermaid, the collection was very aquatic. it went hand in hand. 

This on the other hand-I don't see the point. How does it tie into the products being sold? I hated the carnival theme over the holidays Sephora had but at least it tied into the products being sold and the trends. 

I dont understand what the trends are and what products they are wanting to sell with this. So basically my view is this: Shock value in itself is worthless. Tie it into something, make it worthwhile, make it mean something and then I won't have a problem. 

Sorry I like to rant on tangents. I hope some of this made sense to you hyper


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_I already stated in the same post that I don't mean to offend. I think you're reading an awful lot into one sentence! The fact is that I am offended by your "opinion" that people who practice B&D are somehow in the wrong. I happen to think that's a very narrow-minded point of view. And an unnecessary one as it's a pretty safe guess that anyone practicing it or even the practice in general has absolutely no effect on you or your life. You may as well be saying that homosexuality is wrong. Or gardening. Anything. 

You may be right, however, that I might have implied in my statement that EVERYONE living in.. okay, I'll say it, SOUTHERN STATES, feels similarly about deviant sexual practices. That's an unnecessary generalization, and I apologize if I offended any free-thinking, fetish-having Southerners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So is it safe to assume that everytime someone says "No Offense intended" it makes everything correct? No matter how intentionally offensive it was?

No Offense though, of course.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_I know hyper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but to answer your question-it is absolutely nothing new-but the rant I have the most is - ok granted- I have no problem with NARS names like orgasm, pussy galore, deep throat or even MAC Names like womanly, underage etc. Why? because it is descrete (OK Hold on before you start going crazy here)- The blushes products come in a black box and on the side you have to sqint to see the words. Also many of the NARS products are named after Bond Girls.

So that's part of why I have no reason with that. Now- to bring that in to the point of why I have a problem with the pictures on the site-the best comparison I can make it towards is with MAC Lure. 

I had no problem with MAC Lure, Bait and Hooked. Why? Because it had a point to it. The girl was a mermaid, the collection was very aquatic. it went hand in hand. 

This on the other hand-I don't see the point. How does it tie into the products being sold? I hated the carnival theme over the holidays Sephora had but at least it tied into the products being sold and the trends. 

I dont understand what the trends are and what products they are wanting to sell with this. So basically my view is this: Shock value in itself is worthless. Tie it into something, make it worthwhile, make it mean something and then I won't have a problem. 

Sorry I like to rant on tangents. I hope some of this made sense to you hyper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks babydoll........ and YES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what u are saying does make sense to me


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_BDSM is between two consenting adults in the privacy (or not) of their bedroom. It's something they're both into and willing to partake in.


I find it ironic you're pointing this out when the word "slut" is in your username. I'm not attacking you, please don't think I am, I'm merely pointing that out.

I've been a victim of violence; sexual assault and rape are both parts of my past. That doesn't mean that between myself and my husband I don't enjoy some good rough sex, to include bondage and toys. There's a difference, and any one who's beena victim knows that.


Imo, of course.

incidentally, there are just as many male subs as there are female  subs, and for every sub, there's a dom. That's part of the fetish._

 

u speak da truth Jamie "amen gurly"  soooooooo okay this is soooo kinda off topic but i feel the need to make a funny...

"yea so what if i like my booty smacked" its all good not that i have much of a booty lol..  I might need to borrow some of urs Jamie aka miss Jlo hehe

Jooo know i love ya


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 23, 2007)

Good! Because I myself was having a hard time following myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sort of feel like Hammy on Over the Hedge sometimes


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Good! Because I myself was having a hard time following myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sort of feel like Hammy on Over the Hedge sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dont take this the wrong way....... but i read the 1st sentence of this statment and and laughed so hard my coffee  shot out my mouth. oh gheeeze thanks for this statment i need it


----------



## lemurian (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_So is it safe to assume that everytime someone says "No Offense intended" it makes everything correct? No matter how intentionally offensive it was?

No Offense though, of course._

 
Good grief.. I answered your question, didn't I?  What I said wasn't offensive unless you think it's offensive to be considered to be from the South.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2007)

Please remember to keep the thread on topic guys.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I wonder how many people look at that page and don't know what they are looking at? Can't you just hear it now:

"Ooooo, look at that.  I wonder what it does?  Maybe it will take away my wrinkles.  I need one!"_

 
"no no.. I think that they are used for holding your eyeglasses around your neck."


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not offended by it but I just think they could have come up with something better, more attractive and more universal.
Being a company that catters to such a large clientele, I think they could have come up with something that would appeal to people on a wider scale. Especially for Valentines Day, they could have done so many pretty makeup looks rather than just having a nipple clamp strewn about. :shrug:


----------



## amoona (Jan 23, 2007)

ok seriously guys i didn't know those were nipple clips or whatever they are. i didn't think twice when i saw them even after i read this. i had to search to see what possibily could be these nipple clips you guys were all talking about it.

i don't think it promotes violence at all. it's just trying to push the envelope. no biggie in my opinion. and i'm a a total prude haha.


----------



## lara (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_incidentally, there are just as many male subs as there are female  subs, and for every sub, there's a dom. That's part of the fetish._

 
Not forgetting the bit that everyone always overlooks - _the sub holds all the power._


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 23, 2007)

i'm gonna have to agree 100% with everyone that said S&M/bondage does not equal domestic violence. we have to keep in mind that it isn't always (actually, the majority of the time it isn't) the woman who is being dominated. as far as i know, the men are more often the dominated ones. 

and we have to face it that we're coming into an age where sexual practices such as bondage and S&M are coming more and more common.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 23, 2007)

Although........... I agree that sure, Sephora could have gone the safe route... and made everything pretty... but hasn't that been done? Isn't that normal advertising? Isn't that everyday advertising? They accomplished their goal, they got us talking.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Leaving aside the argument concerning S & M and domestic violence...As an advertsing technique, I just find it off-putting.  I don't care if I am close-minded on the subject, I look at the nipple clamps and go "Ewww."  (Not to mention I almost involuntarily clutch my chest in pain) I think of makeup as being girly and pretty, not about triple X sexual deviancy.  There, I said it!  Flog me for it if you will (but please don't, I'm not into that kind of thing).


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Flog me for it if you will (but please don't, I'm not into that kind of thing)._

 





 That was awesome!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_"no no.. I think that they are used for holding your eyeglasses around your neck."_

 
Well actually they could take wrinkles away if you clipped an end to each ear, put the chain behind your head and pulled reeeeealllly hard.  
______

But back on topic. I can see how some would be concerned that young girls are seeing this, but then how many shop online and how many would even know what that nipple clamp was?  

Second, I gotta throw my vote in:  S&M, bondage and rough sex is just fine if it is consensual and everyone enjoys it.  I don't think it means violence.  It just means it's saturday night.  Or tuesday.  Anyway...

If I am looking for a new riding crop, would that be in the Tools section with the brushes?  :shedevil:


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 23, 2007)

From what I saw, they had the nipple clamps on the page because Nars came out with some new stuff that has very racey sexual names. So I think that's what that was all about. As to why they had a girl with a collar, I guess it's just to say that people do freaky things on Valentines day. Maybe they could of used a more lovey romantic type visual for that. But, you know most women try to get all sexy and hot for the men on that day. Maybe everyone doesn't celebrate that way, but you know that's how it goes down. I dont' think it promotes violence or rape, if I have read this post correctly. If they are suggestiong bondage or S&M or whatever, that's between people who agreed to it . It's not like they had a picture of acutal person being tied up and whipped. Just my opinion.


----------



## ette (Jan 23, 2007)

It doesn't offend me, but I see young girls w/ their moms in their all the time, and although they wouldn't understand the concept, they might ask what it is. Also, Valentine's Day should be cute holiday IMO for all ages, so they should just have a freaking cupid pic. LOL.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 24, 2007)

See for me nipple clamps did not equal domestic violence... it's not like they have a picture of a man hitting a woman and the special effects of makeup as the ad. I just think it's racey... I think it's saying... love isn't always about chocolate, flowers, and champagne. I agree with IslandGirl77 that it just may be the way some people experience sex. It's what turns them on... they could have used tons of other fetishes... foot fetish maybe? 

Maybe S&M doesn't have too much to do with makeup.... but it may with love and sex. What does a cupid or flowers have to do with makeup? I'm sure the ladies of the S&M industry love their makeup... it's role playing... it's fantasy... it's a costume to some. I mean we have porn star challenges on here... it's just different. 

The way I honesty feel about young girls seeing it at the store... parenting is there for a reason... a mother has a right to answer that however she chooses. She could say "I don't know". 
If she's too young I'm going to say, in my opinion... she's too young to be buying makeup. 

I think in all it was meant to be "sexy"... S&M--- sadism and masochism... does anyone like having their lip bitten? scratching your lover during the act? being tied up? even being teased? it covers a wide spectrum of acts. However, I'm sure that none of those acts would inspire an advertisement... it always has to be pushed to an extreme. Fashion and beauty advertising gets really wild and out there to get people's attention. Think about some of the things designers do on the catwalk...


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 24, 2007)

I *love* the ad. I think it's just a bit of fun and a racy little joke to get people talking. I fail to see how nipple clamps relate to domestic violence or abuse. To me they are more a symbol of erotic pleasure! Meeeeeow! 

Personally I'd love a naughty valentine... and a few goodies from Sephora wouldn't hurt either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm just sad that they have not yet come to Australia!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

oh lord, its not even that noticeable... and im sure they dont have huge nipple clamp posters up in their windows, lol... i think it's racy and provocative, personally i like that kind of advertisement... but of course i respect other ppls opinions. but imo, its not a big deal. and it's not a symbol of pain either, some ppl are turned on by it... ive had mine pierced, it ain't so bad... lol


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

lmfao i just noticed 'this valentine's day, give good face'... lol


----------



## Holly (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I *love* the ad. I think it's just a bit of fun and a racy little joke to get people talking. I fail to see how nipple clamps relate to domestic violence or abuse. To me they are more a symbol of erotic pleasure! Meeeeeow! 

Personally I'd love a naughty valentine... and a few goodies from Sephora wouldn't hurt either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just sad that they have not yet come to Australia!_

 
ITA! I love it too. And I really don't see what's so wrong with it, it's not like the nipple clamps are being used in the picture on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just a picture of them, thats all. And I definitely do not relate S&M to domestic violence at all, they're completely different things.


----------



## macslut (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_I personally don't find the Sephora Valetines's campaign offensive. S&M is just about two consentual adults exploring/pushing their limits. Of course it's terrible if someone is not consenting to it, but that is terrible no matter the (I don't really know how to word this) type of sex. S&M or all-American plain sex someone can still be taken advantage of; nipple clamps and collars don't allude to rape. Maybe Sephora was shooting towards a seductive, dominatrix, make-him-putty-in-your-hands campaign. 

Also, not trying to take a shot at you or anything, just merely pointing something out... Your name is *MACslut*_

 
I don't feel you are taking a shot at me because I thought about that too.  And I thought about it when I was making the username.  I meant it as a tongue in cheek thing.  Seriously, how can you be a slut to a makeup line.   I forgot that the sarcasm is lost on the net.  It was obvious to me but I forgot that you can't detect moods online. 

Actually, I have enjoyed the discussion on here.  Thanks for the diverse opinions.  I haven't changed my mind.  I still don't see how pain is associated with love.  The nipple clamp thing bothers me as does the woman on the front page of the website with the collar.  It is sending a bad message.  And considering that Sephora sells items that are marketed towards teens, they have to think about that message.  

I personally like the metallic pink heart that MAC has on their website.


----------



## macslut (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Although........... I agree that sure, Sephora could have gone the safe route... and made everything pretty... but hasn't that been done? Isn't that normal advertising? Isn't that everyday advertising? They accomplished their goal, they got us talking._

 
I think something artistic...like the New York School would have been very cool, has not been done and would have been incredibly refreshing.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_The nipple clamp thing bothers me as does the woman on the front page of the website with the collar.  It is sending a bad message.  And considering that Sephora sells items that are marketed towards teens, they have to think about that message.  _

 
What exactly is the "bad message"?

Quite bluntly, it sounds as though you're saying that because of _your_ perception of something you're not experienced with, there is something wrong with that experience.


Using your logic, it would be fair to say that Wal-Mart, CVS, Walgreens, even Spencer's, shouldn't sell lubrication, condoms, sensual massage oils, etc., because they sell items marketed towards children and teenagers.


It's unrealistic.


Your response, while you've disavowed it as kneejerk, is rather interesting.

What does "slut" have to do with makeup? The same thing nipple clamps do.

They're both a little edgy.
Both a little 'on the border'.
Both seem a lot tougher than they really are.


The difference is you have no experience with nipple clamps, collars, etc., to formulate a real reaction when you see them. 

There's nothing _wrong_ with that.

But there's also nothing wrong with the number of people who like those very things and who, BTW, are in _extremely_ healthy, happy, wholesome, realistic, honest, communicative relationships. 

And, I'm still curious, what is the "bad message" you're talking about?


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, am I missing something on Sephora's page? I see the picture of the lady with the dog collar and the nipple clamp (which I probably wouldn't have even picked up on if it hadn't been pointed out here).  Is there something more I am missing?  

If that is it, then the ad campaign is rather subtle, imho. 

I'm curious, of the people who find this offensive, what then, is your opinion of MAC's relationship over the years with transexuals (RuPaul), gays (Boy George, etc.), and "strippers" (Dita - who aside from being a burlesque queen has posed for many BDSM style photographs).  Eddie Izzard, Playboy for MAC, shall I go on? That's fine if you feel the need to boycott Sephora for this advertising, but I wouldn't have been shocked to see something like this from MAC in their pre-Estee Lauder days. It just doesn't add up to me...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 24, 2007)

Are you offended by the names that Nars named their make-up, which was on the same page as the Nipple clamps? Deep Throat Blush, Striptease Lip Gloss, Multiple Orgasm. If that isn't selling sex. Women and teens buy Nars cometics, are they wrong for that? They blatenly have sex on their minds.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I still don't see how pain is associated with love._

 
Indirectly, I would say...pain can be associated with sex and then sex is associated with love. 

  On a purely physiological level-

BDSM often involves inflicting pain even without inflicting injury. Pain releases endorphins resulting in a sensation like runner's high or the afterglow of orgasm. The regions of the brain that control sexual stimulus and pain overlap, resulting in some people associating pain with sexual pleasure as the reactions are intertwined.

I think we could say that the pain enhances the pleasure...



I'm honestly just very confused... BDSM is between two consenting adults... the submissive person likes this and asked for this. Who are we to tell them they are wrong and how to experience sex?


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you happen to have data that proves the link between the practice of BDSM and domestic violence?

You are making a rather sweeping generalization and so far it's been based on opinion rather than fact.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Not forgetting the bit that everyone always overlooks - the sub holds all the power._

 
True.

In a S&M experience, the dom is basically working for the sub.  The dom doesn't break past the barrier of what the sub has between consensual and nonconsensual- they may push it, though.

In many experiences, there is what is called a safeword.  Because "no" and "stop" could be misconstrued very easily in a relationship where conjoining pain and humiliation with pleasure, it's often a word that wouldn't be yelled out in the middle of the scene, like say "elephant" or "red". Sometimes, there's two words- one to slow down and one to say "stop, get off me".

What keeps the dom from breaking this law?  Easy- They're not rapists. They get off on this consensual relationship as much as the sub does.  They're giving pleasure (i.e. like giving a blowjob) to the other person.  

As for using this as an ad campaign-- so what?  Remember the Gucci ad where the girl had the G shaved into her pubic hair?  What about Ambercrombie and Fitch's "clothing catalog" filled with naked people? Or all the violence on TV?  They're all "art" (as tasteless as some might find it) and honestly, society is becoming that much harder to shock.  After seeing something like Janet Jackson's nipple on TV or Britney Spears's coochie- or hell, even Saddam's dead body, it takes that much more to grab a person's attention (and in turn, hopefully their wallet).


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha.  

I just went to the Sephora website to go look at these pics.  I thought that it was pretty tasteful.  I was actually expecting way worse.  

And fifty bucks says that my girlfriends wouldn't know what the nipple clamp was.  They would've thought that it was just a chain.


----------

